# Flat panel Mac G4 cannot boot from CD



## kevinkawei (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

My Mac G4 cannot boot from CD, it show kernel panic message when it start booting from CD, the hardisk no problem, but it can boot from firewire connected external hardisk. Can please kindly advise me what wrong with my G4?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2008)

Clean the CD/DVD G4 with a CD/DVD cleaner disk. 

Maybe reset your Pram might help.

The CD/DVD might be scratched. Have you tried the original install disk to see if your CD/DVD drive will boot with that.

Maybe that CD/DVD player is old and worn out.

The problem could be any one of one of these problems, the G4 is old.


----------



## kevinkawei (Feb 24, 2008)

tried with few install cd/dvd ... doesn't work... when it come to cd reading... the message kernel panic shown again... tried with external cd writer.... same problem.... is it because of i not using the original imac g4 flat panel install cd?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 24, 2008)

kevinkawei said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Mac G4 cannot boot from CD, it show kernel panic message when it start booting from CD, ...


I presume that you are have an iMac G4. At any rate, you may boot your computer from a CD with an OS that is newer than your computer from from the System Restore disc that shipped with your computer. You cannot boot from the System Restore disc of a different model.


----------



## kevinkawei (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, i tried to boot from my ibook G4 restore CD and my intel imac G5, all this cd are newer than this imac G4, i will tried to boot from the older version of install CD later. Thanks.


----------

